# Oto Alternative?



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, i dont know if you consider bristle nose plecs small or not (4 inches) but mine is very active and keeps my tank spotless. Hes not shy at all and even goes up to my hand to take an algae wafer.


----------



## Spiritwind (Feb 2, 2008)

I havent had my ottos all that long but I keep them in 78 degrees and according to water reports, hard water. Ottos also like to be kept in groups. Are you sure they killed it? I would think ottos would be the best algae eater to keep in that tank.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

You can definitely keep them in water warmer than 70 degrees. They are not a cold water fish. My tap comes out at 8.1, and I have 12 healthy ones, 7 of which are over a year old.


----------



## valerietheangel (Jan 6, 2008)

We too have hard water and a hot tank and our otos are fine. They ARE very sensitive fish so if you don't keep up with water changes and the water quality goes downhill they aren't going to be happy. They're also a schooling fish. You need to keep at least 3, but you'll only see their true personalities if you keep them in a group. 

As for your tank, it sounds fairly small (?? a size would be very helpful!) but you could always go with the SAE's that are pretty popular on this site. I do not keep these, I have kept CAE's and I know those generally do not eat algae as they get older. Bristlenose stay relatively small, 4-5" as adults, and will eat your algae, but a small tank is not going to have enough algae to sustain one and you WILL have to supplement its diet with algae wafers and sinking pellets and veggies like zucchini. 

I really think otos would be your best bet if you could find some decent ones (and I know how difficult this can be). If/when you DO go shopping for plecos or otos again, be sure they have rounded (but not huge) tummies. Plecos etc. should never have sunken or flat bellies, this is a sign of malnutrition and by that point it is usually too late to save them. Also, read up on drip acclimating otocinclus. Chances are you will have a better survival rate using this method.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

valerietheangel said:


> We too have hard water and a hot tank and our otos are fine. They ARE very sensitive fish so if you don't keep up with water changes and the water quality goes downhill they aren't going to be happy. They're also a schooling fish. You need to keep at least 3, but you'll only see their true personalities if you keep them in a group.
> 
> As for your tank, it sounds fairly small (?? a size would be very helpful!) but you could always go with the SAE's that are pretty popular on this site. I do not keep these, I have kept CAE's and I know those generally do not eat algae as they get older. Bristlenose stay relatively small, 4-5" as adults, and will eat your algae, but a small tank is not going to have enough algae to sustain one and you WILL have to supplement its diet with algae wafers and sinking pellets and veggies like zucchini.
> 
> I really think otos would be your best bet if you could find some decent ones (and I know how difficult this can be). If/when you DO go shopping for plecos or otos again, be sure they have rounded (but not huge) tummies. Plecos etc. should never have sunken or flat bellies, this is a sign of malnutrition and by that point it is usually too late to save them. Also, read up on drip acclimating otocinclus. Chances are you will have a better survival rate using this method.


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks much for the input!

My tank is 5 g., so 4 - 5" is too big unfortunately - was hoping to find a fish under 2".

SAE/CAE's are just a little too aggressive with baby Endlers and shrimp eggs around in such a small tank, so those aren't an option either. It's interesting to hear all your stories of Oto success in hard/warm water though, makes me reconsider. I'm also wondering if perhaps I just didn't have an older fish to start with - what is their avg. lifespan, anyway?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Average for most small tropical fish is only 2-3 years. Some Otos have been known to live longer, but that's the exception to the rule.

www.Otocinclus.com is a great site about Otos. :thumbsup: You should definitely reconsider! LOL


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

My water temp is at 78.5 and I have 5 otos in each of my 55's. I agree they need to be kept in a group.


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

will 3 or 5 in a 10 gal. be too many?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

sea-horsea said:


> will 3 or 5 in a 10 gal. be too many?


Not by themselves; depends on what else you're stocking.


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

just that and shrimps...i am going to breed shrimps rcs...


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

i noticed that people keep them in odd #s...why not even like 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 pairs ???


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

Hadn't really thought about it. Otos need to be in groups to be happy. I once heard 1 per 10 gallons but that wasn't why I have 5 in each of my 55's. They are so small I could put a lot more in and not screw with the bioload. Guess I don't have a real reason for the odd number. The only reason I could think of for going with a even number would be if you were trying to match up males and females. I don't think many people try to sex their otos.


----------



## charpark (Jan 29, 2008)

I believe the 1 otto per 10 gallon rule is intended to give your otto plenty of "eating space." That guideline isn't to protect your bioload, it's to make sure the ottos have enough to eat and won't starve to death. 

Of course you have to take this in consideration of how heavily planted your tank will be. Also, you should expect to feed them algae wafers or blanched veggies frequently. I'm no expert, but 3-4 should suffice in a 10 gallon and be prepared to feed if they appear hungry.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

To me odd #s are more "natural;" I don't think there's much other reason to stock in odd #s?


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

I agree with everyone also with the temp and pH. I keep my tanks at 78-80 deg F and the pH is at a constant 7.0 to 7.2. When I got some otto's at my Petco at only $1.75 each, I put them in a large gallon container and dripped tank water in with a air tube and tied knots in it until I got about a drop per second. I let it do this for about a couple of hours or until the container was almost full. They seemed perfectly happy when I put them in my tanks. I never see them in pairs though; always by themselves. Maybe they need more time? My Flying Foxes are roughly 3 to 3 1/2" and don't eat algae anymore although they do scavange around the bottom and on the leaves. They are getting to chase others around my tank, so I wouldn't go to these for the long haul.


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

charpark said:


> I believe the 1 otto per 10 gallon rule is intended to give your otto plenty of "eating space." That guideline isn't to protect your bioload, it's to make sure the ottos have enough to eat and won't starve to death.


Guess my mind wasn't functioning very well after midnite last night lol. Absolutely it is a food issue. My tanks are indeed heavily planted so even though I do put in algae wafers daily, the otos don't bother with them. They perfer the real stuff. My other fish love the wafers though. Rams and Rainbows attack it.


----------



## charpark (Jan 29, 2008)

Bugman said:


> My tanks are indeed heavily planted so even though I do put in algae wafers daily, the otos don't bother with them. They perfer the real stuff. My other fish love the wafers though. Rams and Rainbows attack it.


Yeah it's strange, I have the same situation. I put in algae wafers and my ottos don't even come close. They don't even seem curious and just keep checking out the plant leaves. 

On a side note, I did discover it is an excellent magnet for snails and shrimp. My algae wafers get covered with so many snails, I can no longer see it. Great for trapping/collecting snails out of your tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Tried zucchini?


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

dthb4438 said:


> I never see them in pairs though; always by themselves. Maybe they need more time?


During the day time or "lighted" time, I never see them together either. It is when it gets dark in the tank that I see them playing in a school. One of my tanks is in my home office. I have the lights set to go off around 11:15 so I can enjoy them but I am quite often sitting at the computer after the lights go off and the moonlights are on. At that time of day they school, swimming up and down the tank apparently having a lot of fun. Remind me of watching my Panda Corys play.


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

My otos do fine in 82+ degrees and rock hard water. I have a group of 7-10 in my 75 gallon. Slow and steady acclimiation is key. Gotta drip acclimate. The few times I didn't drip acclimate, the new ones would die within 48 hours.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

One more question for the seasoned bottomdweller-owners:

For this 5 gallon heavily planted tank -

Otos or Julii Cory Cats, and why?


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

alphacat said:


> One more question for the seasoned bottomdweller-owners:
> 
> For this 5 gallon heavily planted tank -
> 
> Otos or Julii Cory Cats, and why?


Otos aren't really bottom dwellers. They hang out on leaves and sides of the tank a lot. Otos contol algae well and don't mind picking up bottom flake food scraps and stay very small. Corys are generally a little more active than otos. They are pretty different fish. Kind of apples and oranges.

Based on the small size of your tank, I'd probably go with 5 otos instead of 5-6 corys since corys are schoolers. Otos don't really school, but do like company. Best bottom dwellers for a 5 gallon would be shrimp.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

rasetsu said:


> Otos aren't really bottom dwellers. They hang out on leaves and sides of the tank a lot. Otos contol algae well and don't mind picking up bottom flake food scraps and stay very small. Corys are generally a little more active than otos. They are pretty different fish. Kind of apples and oranges.
> 
> Based on the small size of your tank, I'd probably go with 5 otos instead of 5-6 corys since corys are schoolers. Otos don't really school, but do like company. Best bottom dwellers for a 5 gallon would be shrimp.


x2 Cories are too big for a 5gal. Even pygmy cories would do better with more swimming room.


----------



## ace123 (Mar 3, 2008)

I just bought 4 otos yesterday, all less than 1 inch in length, to take control of my algae in a 10 gal ,(not so planted) but all the plants I do have were covered in brown algae and in less then 24 hours it was all gone and the plants are as green as ever. I can honestly say if I can get these little guys to survive (seeing as everyone says there picky) I am trully amazed. I underestimated these little fish. If I dont have any problems with them they will def be part of every tank I own. 

Amazing fish so far. (do otos eat BBA?)


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

Looks like I'll be hitting the LFS for 2 or 3 Otos then.

Thanks again to everyone who pitched in!


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

I ended up with 4 otts in my ~9 gal. RCS tank and they are so cute hanging out together especially a couple paired up and they just spend all the time together in their little world...wow aren't they beautiful...


----------

